# Circuit breakers location



## z0098 (Jun 14, 2004)

Where are the circuit breakers on the 96' SE? I think my power window/sunroof problem may involve them, but I need to locate them first. The manual also mentioned a second set of relays, different from the fuseable links under the hood, any idea where those are? 

Thanks

J


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I just replied to your other post but the circuit breakers are the two round plastic cans just above the hood release under the dash. But I think the problem is with the fusible links. Try turning on your A/C and then check to see if one or both of the fans come on if they don't then the fusible link E (75A) is most likely the problem. If they do then it is fusible link G (25A) or the input to it. 

Troy


----------

